# Let Mothering and Boba Pamper You This Mother's Day!



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Is Mothering an important part of your life as a parent? Do you love the Mothering community friendship and support? We want to hear your story! *Mothering* and *Boba* have teamed up to offer an AMAZING prize package for one lucky mama to celebrate this Mother's Day in style!! You don't want to miss out on this one!



*What You Can Win: *

One winner will receive all of the following prizes:


A *$300 value "Mama Pamper Package"* including a *dinner for two* and a *spa package* at a local restaurant and spa in the area where the winner lives. 
A* $228 value package* from *Boba* including* 1 Boba Air*, *1 Boba 3G* and *1 Boba Wrap*.

Yep, that's 5 items total with a total value of over $500!



*How to Enter: *

Post a reply in this thread on why you love being a Mothering community member. What does Mothering mean to you, what do you cherish the most about Mothering? Add a photo of your family with the word "Mothering" placed in the picture in some way. (e.g. It may be our printed logo, each member of your family holding letters, crafted out of something you have in your household, written in sand on a beach, or in chalk on a sidewalk, etc.) We want to see how creative you get!

*Contest Guidelines:* Open to all users who've been registered Mothering members for at least 2 weeks. *Contest end date: May 10, 2013. *Read the full Terms and Conditions of the contest.

*A Message from Boba:*

The Boba family of products is perfect for anyone who loves to babywear. Here are more details about the three products included in this Mother's Day prize pack:


The *Boba Air* is simple to use, ultra lightweight and ergonomic! The perfect carrier for travelers or any parent on the go - when you're done, just fold, zip & stash. 
The *Boba Carrier 3G* includes more than a dozen features making this carrier truly one of a kind! Ideal for babies and toddlers alike, the Boba Carrier may be converted to a newborn carrier without an infant insert or any additional items and used well into toddlerhood. The ergonomic design, patent-pending foot straps, and multiple adjustments make this carrier the perfect fit for your entire family.
The *Boba Wrap* is the ideal carrier for babies from birth until around 18 months, free of buckles, straps or snaps! Simply tie the material snug against your body and achieve a perfect fit every time - perfect for beginners and advance babywearers alike.


----------



## Sheepdoc (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't have the bandwidth time to do the photo part. But I could really use the pampering. My third child is 20 months old we've been on an elimination diet since he was three days old. We have a doctor's visit of some type nearly every week and our diet is so limited I'm now drinking Elemental Formula to keep myself healthy.
I like Mothering because Its the only place I know I can talk to other moms who've had to drink formula so they could keep breastfeeding. Oh and our Ergo is nine years old and on its fourth baby. We could totally use a new carrier!


----------



## skyyogastudio (May 4, 2013)

If you posted this only 5 days ago, and it ends in 4 days and it is only open to people who have been on this site for at least 2 weeks, how will new users be engaged?


----------



## tinifry (Jul 19, 2012)

Hope I'm doing this right!

I love being a Mothering member because it's a place for moms like me to get together and share their troubles and joys. I've used mothering as a resource through pregnancy and with my two children when I couldn't find help elsewhere. I've asked for advice for other moms and gained inspiration from articles and discussion boards. I love how supportive the Mothering community and how it constantly reminds me what's important in life and that I don't need to be perfect to be a good mom.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Step1:
I love mothering because it's somewhere to go to find other like minded people. I love to seek advice and wisdom from other moms who have the answer when I don't, and I like to share wisdom that I've gained over the past 10 years of my motherhood journey to help others who need it. I love sharing the trials and joys, tribulations and blessings that come with motherhood. I enjoy getting other peoples perspective, and opening my mind to think outside my own box. I love just being able to vent sometimes to people who truly understand because they've been there or are right there with ya. Mothering is my very favorite forum, and has been since I found it :-D


----------



## Sphinxy (Oct 4, 2012)

I've had great mothering experiences and this seems like an awesome contest for a mom-to-be, but we've set a goal not to post pics of our kids on the internet (and that starts with the u/s photos even!)


----------



## sara125 (May 12, 2010)

I love being a Mothering community member because I can find like-minded parents with helpful answers and suggestions for everything from birth through childhood. I also love the sense of community I've found in some of the more specific forums. Mothering has provided a much needed support system for me and my family.



I'll take that dinner & massage now!


----------



## fostermama (Apr 3, 2011)

I love the mothering community because I can always connect with moms who believe in gentle parenting and treating our children and ourselves with kindness. The moms here are supportive of one another and when they disagree they do so in a constructive and respectful way. My wife and I are mothers together and our children come to us in different ways. We have loved and lost children meant for adoption and have gathered strength to keep loving and opening our hearts to the children who are meant to be ours. There are three kiddos in this picture, one loved and lost, one recently found, and one growing strong in my belly! And of course two mothers who love our babies and eachother with whole and open hearts!!


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

What does Mothering mean to me?

I happened to stumble onto Mothering.com a few years ago as I was researching answers to some of my natural parenting questions. I spent time reading reviews on everything from baby carriers to birth pools. I read and cried over beautiful birth stories. I used Mothering as a guide to help pick out cloth diapers as a new mom. I asked questions about birth practices and found thoughtful and educated answers here.

I had always thought I was somewhat of an anomaly as a new mom here in my area. With my first baby, I didn't think it was possible to spoil a newborn, and I fell hard into attachment parenting. Babywearing, cloth diapering, co-sleeping, natural birth, and extended breastfeeding were not overtly common where I live. I was so pleasantly surprised to find like minded mamas here on MDC who were just as passionate about these things. I was also impressed with the correct spelling and grammar usage of the other members!









I've always been able to find support and give support here. From an unwanted induction-turned-cesarean, a natural hospital VBAC, two miscarriages, a life-threatening obstetric hemorrhage, and now a home water birth, I've experienced much on my mothering journey. There is always someone out there in this wonderful community that can understand what I'm going through and where I've been.

At the beginning of my most recent pregnancy last summer, I navigated my way through the site and bumped into the March 2013 due date club. Oh my goodness, what a treasure! How can I even begin to describe how incredibly amazing this group had been? It was such a vibrant community of intelligent, strong, and caring women. I found myself checking the forum multiple times a day, always excited to read the hilarious stories, be challenged by the questions asked, send out a little encouragement, and genuinely get to know these other moms. Even though we had never met face-to-face, we developed such deep bonds with each other. So much love and support was shared and true friendships were made. I honestly believe some of these friendships will be life-long!

Several months ago, our due date club participated in a birth bead swap. When I opened my package and saw the beads and read the handwritten notes, I just began sobbing at the incredible thoughtfulness of these women I have come to love. I wore my beautiful birth bead necklace throughout my entire labor (of my home water VBAC rainbow baby!) and was strengthened as I remembered my fellow moms. We were all in this journey together!

I am over the moon excited about meeting one due date club friend for a playdate tomorrow. She lives three hours away, and we planned to meet several months ago, but the early arrival of her baby changed our plans! I am eagerly anticipating officially meeting someone that I feel so close to already. Her children are the same ages as mine, and we have had similar challenges and triumphs on our mothering journeys. I am so blessed to consider her a friend.

Now, as we have all had our babies, our due date club members are continuing to encourage one another as we struggle with breastfeeding, sleep deprivation, and postpartum health. We share photos and stories of our beautiful babies, rejoicing with one another at the privilege it is to mother these little ones!

Thank you, Mothering, for introducing me to some of my best friends and helping me become a better mom.


----------



## Cathlin (Apr 4, 2012)

I found Mothering when I was looking for answers to questions about things like sleep sharing and natural parenting - and there were answers in abundance! Every time I needed encouragement, Mothering was here. At all hours of the night, too.  As my little girl grew I sought encouragement in extended breastfeeding, help when people were suggesting solids and I didn't think it was time, and research on healthy homemade baby food options when it was time.

The healing from birth trauma forums helped me as I struggled with PTSD following my Hyperemesis Gravidarum, and with my vacuum-delivered baby and related birth trauma. As baby girl grew and was identified as a smart cookie, the Parenting Gifted Kids forum was a relief. Finding parents encountering the same wonders, similar challenges, and able to help us as we sought appropriate activities and play for her has been priceless.

As a resource, Mothering is incredible. Members and staff are considerate and thoughtful, the supply of threads from professionals in their fields incredible helpful, and discussion thought-provoking.

Above all, I value a forum where I can count on thoughtful responses.

So here we are, in all our glory! As avid ASL folks, we were going with the hands-on theme and signing "mother(ing)" but there were too many wiggles  The Baby is signing "baby" hehe. The sign is on a recycled co-op bag, with baby and earth friendly paint, and we had a very fun (MESSY, YAY!!!) time making it.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

the only place I can rely on for support  have loved Mothering for a very long time. helped me raise my kids to teens.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Can anyone fill me in on how to post a pic in this thread from my phone? I tried clicking on the picture thingy in the reply box choosing upload from device and choosing the pic but it wouldn't go : (


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I'm not sure what you are seeing in your view on your phone but I see a window that says "Reply" and then beneath that are three little icon buttons. One has a B in it, the second has a paperclip-like image, which is to add a link, and the third is an image button. Just click the image button and then either upload the image from your phone or place the URL of where it is located.


----------



## PlacentaEcapTO (Dec 4, 2012)

Being a member of a community like this makes me feel less alone. Whether it be mom's who co-sleep, attachment parents or just simply moms who have a question or two about what colour the poop should be, you never feel alone.

Mothering to me means teaching our boys to grow up and be great men, to be leaders and respect women.... it means loving our sons unconditionally and taking care of our unborn baby as best as we can until we get to meet them. It's about laughing together 

It is quite hard to pick just one thing that I cherish most about mothering but I must admit when my son gets up in the morning and first sees me waiting there for him... the look on his face, the hug I get, that alone is something I will always cherish.... hopefully during those teenage years when he is pulling away and making himself a mark on this world I will look back and remember that moment in time.


----------



## ianikki (Jul 4, 2007)

Mothering is one of the first places I go when I need answers to my parenting questions that my friends or family can't answer. Or when I need camaraderie regarding things like co sleeping, homeschooling, delayed vaccinations, what happens when you take too much Vitamin E during pregnancy, all KINDS OF STUFF! I love having a place to go where mamas understand!


----------



## unuselyriver (Aug 13, 2012)

it help me get thru some of the hardes points in my life and i love how the ladies help each other thru everything with warm and kind words mothering is a great place to get help when no one else is there or wants to listen to you and i hope i have mothering .com in my life for years to come cause i love the susport i get from here even when the times are not the best and when the times are great and plus i love being a mother to my kids they teach me things and i teach them things is what i love the most it is the whole thing about learning how every thing in life is for everyone


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

OMG, if not for this community I would've had nowhere to turn when I had questions about how to change my and my children's lives!!! Even when this group didn't have THEE answer, they knew how to help me get to the answers! Or at minimum, they totally understood the things that bothered me, but not the people around me--and having that feeling of being "heard" and understood was so empowering. It's the first place I turn when I have an "outside of the mainstream" need--be it answers or support!!!


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been a member of Mothering since long before I became a mother. For years this community has been a place of support and knowledge for me. As a nanny I learned gentle techniques for teaching and discipline. As a doula I had a chance to network and learn tips. I found a tribe of 'mothers' who were not yet mothers, that helped me through the rough times before my husband and I were able to start our own family. And then eventually I found two wonderful groups of ladies who supported me on my journey to get pregnant and through the pregnancy, birth, and craziness of entering motherhood for the first time.

I owe most of what I know about natural birth, breastfeeding and intuitive parenting to the mother community. Time and time again, when I have a question, or need reassurance, it is always MDC or my "mdc mamas" who I turn to for that love, support and knowledge that I need. My "family" picture isn't typical, especially as my daughter is now almost 18 months old, you'd think we'd have a new family photo, but to me, it sums up most what I love about this community-- the collective knowledge held by the parents in these forums is unbelievable. And more than that, they offer it in a way that showers you with love, not judgement, and helps you feel confident to make your own choices.

To me, this photo represents so much- my husband being on board with our natural birth, because of information I was able to share with him that I learned on mothering. It makes me think of all the labor tips I learned as a doula and as a pregnant woman, that proved to be crucial to my success at having a natural birth. It shows the power of having strong women behind me that believed in me, that helped me to draft a birth plan and stand up to hospital staff to get the things I wanted-- movement, only intermittent monitoring, a mostly uninterrupted birth. I owe my labor to the mamas who took the time to respond to questions and thoughts of a stranger online. Those who care enough to know it made a difference. These things made the difference throughout my labor and birth, through the early days of struggling with breastfeeding and exhaustion. Mothering was the place I knew I could turn for advice when I just needed someone to remind me that things would be ok, that I was strong, and that I was doing the right thing.

A quick google search can provide you with most information you need, but nothing can replace the sense of love and support that I've gotten from the MDC friends over the years. And that it priceless.


----------



## Jenny Vater (Nov 5, 2011)

*My Reflections on Motherhood*




*"The most important thing she'd learned over the years was that there was no way to be a perfect mother and a million ways to be a good one." Jill Churchill, O Magazine, May 2003*

**

The most important part of who I am today is who I am as a mother and a wife. So far, my most fulfilling and challenging job in my life has been raising our three boys. I have been doing this for seven and a half years. There have been many days I wished there was a workplace for me to go to and many more days that I am thankful for the wonderful husband I have who brings home the bacon so I can stay home full-time with our children!

One of my main goals is to help our boys to grow up to be loving, kind, gentle, considerate, compassionate, respectful, Christian, healthy, hardworking, confident and intelligent men. Just like their Papa and their uncles!

My many ongoing tasks that take a lot of my energy: we cook, eat, play, read, and work around the house/garden/farm. I try to keep them safe and happy; while teaching them to be responsible, to make good choices, and to think before they speak and/or act. Oh yes, how could I forget I do teach them manners! If you have been around us you may not believe this. Why do manners seem difficult for boys to learn? Some days the constant talk of poop, toots, and burps make me want to pull out my hair.

When there are three boys in one house with different interests and attention spans it is difficult to keep up with all the activities, so things get a little trashed around here at times. And it feels as though I am not getting anything accomplished. My escape is to take them outside to ski or go to the beach or work in the garden.

Although mothering is an incredible job that I take seriously and in order for me to be the best mother I also have to remember who I am as a person, click here to see my post titled "I am&#8230;"

I have an ongoing conversation with one of my dear friends about how to be the best mom that we can be. We have come to the conclusion that we are who we are because: our own mother, our role models, experiences as a child, the books we have read, our friends who are also mothers and last but not least the lessons we have learned from our own mothering.

We have to accept that we are doing our best. We have to trust that our children will take what we have taught them and make the right choices. They may not always make the right choices and that is okay, too, because they will learn from their mistakes. Part of being a good mom is allowing our children to make mistakes and not expect them to be perfect! In return I hope that our children will grow up to be the best adults and parents they can be.

When I was in college my Dad told me once that one of my purposes in life was to do a better job in this world than my parents. I have taken this very seriously in all areas of my life. I also had very big shoes to fill.

I have an amazing mother who raised six children who are loving, kind, gentle, considerate, compassionate, respectful, hardworking, intelligent, and successful in all areas of their life

I have the best step-mother in the world. She loves my Dad and has always shown love, support, kindness and understanding to the three of us kids, even when we didn't return that love.

I have an incredible mother-in-law besides the fact that she is the reason my husband is on this earth, she raised him to be a wonderful man and a great father to our boys. She has helped me understand many things about marriage, communication, forgiveness, patience and peaceful parenting.

Mothering is a difficult job, whether you are a stay-at-home mom or a mom who works outside of your home part-time or full-time. We do the best we can with the resources we have. I believe it is important to have a circle of moms who love, support and respect us for the mothering we do!

Thank you to all the moms in my life!

I hope you have a wonderful Mother's Day!

*Added on October 25, 2012 when I found this quote:*

"God intended motherhood to be a relay race. Each generation would pass the baton on to the next." ~Mary Pride


----------



## Heather Rische (Oct 22, 2012)

I have an archive of mothering articles that I use for midwifery and childbirth classes... They are still the best wealth of information for parent starting their journey. <3


----------



## Lyralen (Jan 30, 2006)

My La Leche League support group introduced me to Mothering when I was pregnant with my first child. Finding out about attachment parenting and gaining instant access to a huge network of like-minded mothers has made all the difference in my life and my family.

To me, mothering means opening your heart to souls as old as the universe, guiding them in their path, and allowing them to guide you in yours. It means learning to hold, learning to let go, and taking each day as a beautiful gift. When I think of the work of mothering (and it is work!) I am reminded of these lines by Kahlil Gibran:

And what is it to work with love? 
It is to weave the cloth with threads drawn from your heart, even as if your beloved were to wear that cloth. 
It is to build a house with affection, even as if your beloved were to dwell in that house. 
It is to sow seeds with tenderness and reap the harvest with joy, even as if your beloved were to eat the fruit. 
It is to charge all things you fashion with a breath of your own spirit, 
And to know that all the blessed dead are standing about you and watching.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cynthia Mosher*
> 
> I'm not sure what you are seeing in your view on your phone but I see a window that says "Reply" and then beneath that are three little icon buttons. One has a B in it, the second has a paperclip-like image, which is to add a link, and the third is an image button. Just click the image button and then either upload the image from your phone or place the URL of where it is located.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Whoa! Sorry, I meant to just say thankyou

Well I keep trying to do upload it from my phone unsuccessfully, I kinda want to blame my phone, it's done this before. I guess I'm gonna have to drag all the kids out and use my MIL's computer. I really hope this contest is still open for today!


----------



## jeanie-z (Apr 30, 2006)

I have been a member of this community for quite some time even though I am not very good at posting, I do a lot of research on here. The site is a wealth of valuable information and all the wonderful posts are appreciated! Mothering is to me a community of women who help each other get through the good times, and the tough times. I love the fact that there are women out there who are willing to share their experiences in order to help other women. Thank you for being there for moms like me when we need you!


----------



## alexandrad (Aug 15, 2011)

As a first-time mum I could never fully express the value of the mothering website/community. In a sense, my husband and I are trailblazers in our family in changing the way we parent our daughter, so the articles and forums have been so helpful as I (we) navigate the very murky waters of parenthood. I feel so blessed to be a part of such a loving and wise group of mothers. I value the opinions expressed here and I take comfort that there is a wealth of good information on the mothering website. My daughter just turned one two weeks ago and I can honestly look back over this past year and feel at peace with the decisions that I made which in part were based on the wise advice and information acquired through the articles and forums. I cherish the mothering community and website for the wisdom that is present throughout!


----------



## healingcycles (Aug 9, 2011)

Mothering talks about issues in a way that makes sense; Issues that are relevant, important and not discussed elsewhere.


----------



## ladybug19 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## ladybug19 (Mar 14, 2013)

As a single mother that works really hard to support her family mothering is a community where I feel that I can get all the support I need. Sometimes I feel like I want to quit because is so tiring having to do everything by yourself. But through reading postings here I find hope and inspiration. Thank you mothering


----------



## Melirose (Aug 18, 2011)

I am a huge Mothering fan. My mom read the magazine when I was a little girl and I read the magazines before I was even considering getting pregnant. When I did get pregnant (October 2010) I was super excited to get a subscription to the magazine. I was heart broken when I found out it was no longer being printed. However, I have found the Mothering website and community a lovely alternative. While it will never replace sitting on my couch reading a beautiful magazine it still has it's place. It is so nice to be able to ask a question in the community and have other mothers weigh in on my issues. It has been my saving grace numerous times as a new mom. From breastfeeding questions, birthing options, to cloth diapering systems I am constantly amazed by the information I can access by the click of my mouse.


----------



## BungaVT (Mar 28, 2008)

I have enjoyed mothering because it is a place where many questions can be answered and many opinions can be shared. It is a great resource for families to connect and support one another. It is a place I cherish because it proves to me that I am not alone, that many people are experiencing what I am also. Thank you.


----------



## KellyKantner (Jul 27, 2012)

I love being a part of the Mothering community because it is such a valuable resource and connects me to my larger "tribe" of like-minded parents. As a co-sleeping, baby wearing, cloth/diaperfree, homebirthing mama, I love being able to access information on everything from what carrier to buy, to suggestions on natural remedies for illness, to advice on pregnancy, birth and parenting issues. I frequently access the archives of discussion boards to peruse the opinions of other mothering members, and I love the articles. As a mother of a 2 and a half year old son and a 4 week old son I love being able to tap into this community whenever I want. It is especially valuable and important in today's world, where we are often so isolated and alone in our mothering journeys.

I had so much fun doing the project for this photo with my older son! We used his artwork and I taught him how to use scissors for the first time to cut out the letters and hang them from our wool diaper drying/artwork hanging line across our living room. I am inspired to create more letters out of his old art and change the message/word on a weekly basis - what a fun way to use those stacks of kid art!


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

The Official Rules say we can enter more than once? So can we take two different photos but write the same entry would that count twice?


----------



## elijahsmama1 (Jun 14, 2006)

How to express my thoughts on Mothering? It would take much more than a paragraph to explain that while pregnant with my first child I knew how I would give birth to and raise my baby but didn't quite know how many were out there with the same ideas, Mothering gave me that. It would take much more than a paragraph to explain the times I was overcome with worry wondering if I was truly crazy in my parenting as others had said, yet came here and found solace in like minded Mamas, Mothering gave me that. Through articles and the wonderful community on MDC I have not only found my way of life but have learned to embrace it and share with others in hopes that no one feels alone. I'm am thankful beyond what I can express to have found Mothering and how it has empowered me on my parenting and life journey. I am a Natural birthing, breastfeeding,cloth diapering, co-sleeping, Mothering Mama. And oh so proud of it!!!


----------



## Meggsy (Oct 19, 2012)

Being an expectant parent and mother in the world we live in today often means living far from family and from old friends. What I love about Mothering is that it brings together like-minded women who either share philosophies about parenting, or simply take a compassionate view of natural parenting from all over the world. More importantly, the forum creates friendships that help us all cope with the incredible life change involved in having a baby. I have felt supported and gained incredible ideas and nuggets of wisdom from this community that I could not have gotten from anywhere else! Basically it creates what a lot of parenting websites try to create - a true community of friends. Thank you Mothering!


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

*What is Mothering?*

An art, a haven, breathe of fresh air, a sigh of relief
Over six years, through four pregnancies, three moves, career changes, endless cloth diapers, hours upon of hours upon years of breastfeeding.
Mothering has been there.
Support. Encouragement. Questions. Answers. Caring.

*Community.*

From the pain of secondary infertility and "spirited" children to the joy of homebirth and homeschooling, Mothering has allowed me to be "me", no shame, no judgements, just support.

Endless questions. Which cloth diaper is best? Why does my son spit up gallons each feeding? Is my daughter spirited or crazy? Am I nuts because I look forward to labor and birth? Can I really make it as a doula? Is it normal for my son to read encyclopedias at age three? ...Can you pray for me? I need help. I'm nervous. I'm lost. I'm ecstatic. I want to share.

I'm not weird here. I *belong*.

Watching as members of my 2009 and 2011 Due Date Clubs send prayers, thoughts, cards, money, gifts, and time to those of their due date family with needs. Special giving hearts! Loving care despite the distance and ages and backgrounds and abilities! We are all still friends and keep in touch over years later. True connections! Real friendships!

I have never been a part of another forum like this. And I likely never will be.

Over the years other forums or discussion boards have gathered dust in my browser and have been deleted from my computer bookmarks. Not Mothering. Not this lifeline to sanity.

So mothering to me is more than an active forum, more than a website of balanced information for the natural-minded mom.
It's a lifeline, it's a community.

Mothering is a Family

Mothering has helped me to hold my babies tighter, because, someday, when its time to let them go... to let them fly...to let them soar, *I will still hold their hearts.*

................................................................................................................................................................................................................

This picture depicts the best and worst part of mothering: learning to let your children soar. (The kids helped my husband and I clean the driveway then draw the "Mothering" balloons and color them in. They had a great time. The "clouds" are oil spots/irregularities on our driveway.







)

I would LOVE to win this contest. I'm 9 weeks pregannt with Baby #4 and could really use some pampering and another baby carrier!


----------



## onemommyonemama (Nov 12, 2010)

When we were expecting our first child I felt isolated and curious about things like home birthing, breastfeeding, co-sleeping, cloth diapering and so many things. I had ideas about how I wanted to parent, but I didn't have people around me who practiced these things to lean on for support and information.

I found a Mothering magazine at our library - and soon after this online community. I found the information I was looking for in articles and blog posts. I gained confidence reading the experiences of others. I found so many new ideas I hadn't considered. I have been inspired by leaders, blogers and activists featured here. I had due date clubs to belong to - and I also found a thriving community of TWO mom families like ours!!!

I cherish the information and ideas I have gained by reading the articles, blogs and threads here on Mothering. There are key articles that have deeply shaped me as a mother. I also cherish the relationships I have made here. Having a community of queer parents means our unique challenges and joys are understood and shared. It is more than a forum to me. We go through TTC, pregnancies (as gestational and non-gestational partners), births, and watch each other's children grow. We mourn each other's losses and challenges. We celebrate joys together. We educate one another about everything from charting, to twin carries, and co-sleeping with triplets  Resources are shared across borders - tests, diapers, wraps, etc... It has been incredible to belong to.

I have found what I needed here and so much more. I'm so grateful this place exists.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Is it over at midnight tonight? If not when exactly? I still have to take the pic lol


----------



## luckypirahna (Sep 27, 2010)

Whenever I google a question about parenting the most useful link nearly always ends up being from the mothering forums.

I have found such a wealth of information here I rarely feel the need to post to ask my own questions. I find the discussions useful at hashing out important issues, and so many members are well researched and following links to studies they provide adds that much more to the information I get.

Mothering is my go-to source for information related to pregnancy and parenting.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaliShanti*
> 
> The Official Rules say we can enter more than once? So can we take two different photos but write the same entry would that count twice?


That's right!







Tonight at midnight Pacific time the contest closes so you still have time to enter.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope this is allowed, I read on the rules that theres no limit to entries...

I love being a member of mothering because I fit in here! It's a total rarity to find such knowledgable women who think like me lol!!!! Its saying alot, because moms need each other. Whether it be face to face or screen to screen, because ultimately it is heart to heart. I cant even count the times I've found the support I needed here, or the community I needed here, or the answeres I needed here. From conception to birth, from breastfeeding to supplementing, vaccines to the diseases they (supposedly) "prevent", homepathics to natural supplements, cloth diapers to baby wearing, the list goes on and on! There is never a lack of information, knowledge, wisdom, application, experience, or expertise here on mothering.Everything that I hold dear, is here. It's certainly a diamond in the rough. I really dig the daily subscription emails too.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

Mothering has been there for me since before the internet, and before I ever had children.

Mothering taught me what kind of mama I wanted to be ever since I was a little girl, reading the magazine at my auntie's house as she nursed her babies and held them close.

Mothering is where I go for support, and resources, and community.

When we were looking for a community of AP queer parents, I came here. When we were dealing with infertility, I came here. When we were finally pregnant, I came here. When birth was imminent, I camped out here. When my babies were born, I came here. When I struggled with breastfeeding, I came here. Now that we are homeschooling, I'm here for that too. I have friends here, and confidants. I am a better mother, thanks to Mothering. I am the mother I've always wanted to be!

ps. This photo hangs in our kitchen, above the table where we spend so much time, learning, cooking, crafting, talking. I love it. It's of my partner and my kids, last year in Mal Pais, Costa Rica. We love traveling and being together, and sharing the world with our kids. The drawings were done by my 4yo, of our family. I'm the one with glasses. And the baby has a frown because he's been sick. The figures were the decorations on my DP's birthday cake recently.


----------



## Chapsie (Jul 18, 2011)

What does Mothering mean to me?

I happened to stumble onto Mothering.com a few years ago as I was researching answers to some of my natural parenting questions. I spent time reading reviews on everything from baby carriers to birth pools. I read and cried over beautiful birth stories. I used Mothering magazine as a guide to help pick out cloth diapers as a new mom. I asked questions about birth practices and found thoughtful and educated answers here.

I had always thought I was somewhat of an anomaly as a new mom here in my area. With my first baby, I didn't think it was possible to spoil a newborn, and I fell hard into attachment parenting. Babywearing, cloth diapering, co-sleeping, natural birth, and extended breastfeeding were not overtly common where I live. I was so pleasantly surprised to find like minded mamas here on MDC who were just as passionate about these things. I was also impressed with the correct spelling and grammar usage of the other members!









I've always been able to find support and give support here. From an unwanted induction-turned-cesarean, a natural hospital VBAC, two miscarriages, a life-threatening obstetric hemorrhage, and now a home water birth, I've experienced much on my mothering journey. There is always someone out there in this wonderful community that can understand what I'm going through and where I've been.

At the beginning of my most recent pregnancy last summer, I navigated my way through the site and bumped into the March 2013 due date club. Oh my goodness, what a treasure! How can I even begin to describe how incredibly amazing this group had been? It was such a vibrant community of intelligent, strong, and caring women. I found myself checking the forum multiple times a day, always excited to read the hilarious stories, be challenged by the questions asked, send out a little encouragement, and genuinely get to know these other moms. Even though we had never met face-to-face, we developed such deep bonds with each other. So much love and support was shared and true friendships were made. I honestly believe some of these friendships will be life-long!

Several months ago, our due date club participated in a birth bead swap. When I opened my package and saw the beads and read the handwritten notes, I just began sobbing at the incredible thoughtfulness of these women I have come to love. I wore my beautiful birth bead necklace throughout my entire labor (of my home water VBAC rainbow baby!) and was strengthened as I remembered my fellow moms. We were all in this journey together!

I am over the moon excited about meeting one due date club friend for a playdate tomorrow. She lives three hours away, and we planned to meet several months ago, but the early arrival of her baby changed our plans! I am eagerly anticipating officially meeting someone that I feel so close to already. Her children are the same ages as mine, and we have had similar challenges and triumphs on our mothering journeys. I am so blessed to consider her a friend.

Now, as we have all had our babies, our due date club members are continuing to encourage one another as we struggle with breastfeeding, sleep deprivation, and postpartum health. We share photos and stories of our beautiful babies, rejoicing with one another at the privilege it is to mother these little ones!

Thank you, Mothering, for introducing me to some of my best friends, building my confidence, and helping me become a better mom.

------------------------------------------------
This photo was taken last month when my baby was 3 days old. I love how my "big" kids welcomed their baby sister into the family like she had always been there and that to them breastfeeding was totally normal and no big deal! (p.s. I did all the photo editing one handed while breastfeeding! LOL).


----------



## Melany (Aug 9, 2005)

I have been a member for years and have always appreciated the mothering site as a wonderful resource. I have found the women on here helpful and kind.

This site had been a wonderful resource as the kids have grown. I've found my midwife through this site. I met some wonderful women on a DDC.

I sure could use some pampering. As of today my daughter is 11 weeks old. On Monday she hits another milestone, 11 weeks at children's hospital in Seattle. She had surgery when she was 3 days old and again at 9 days. I have been here with her next to her bed. I am happy that she was born at home with no signs of any problems. In fact, the ER doctor told us she would have been sent home had she been born in a hospital. We had a few days to be together as a family.

Through all of this, my DDC had been wonderful and supportive. The group sent me a care package and lovely notes and letters. The DDC really helped me through the low points of this stay.


----------



## aHikaru (Apr 12, 2011)

If extended, I will def post first thing in the morn, night


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Thank you all for your wonderful entries! Each and every one was poignant and touching, conveying the community love for Mothering that you all hold. Thank you.

Our editorial and management team reviewed all the entries. It was so difficult to choose a single winner! But I am pleased to announce that the winner of our Mothering Boba Mother's Day contest is Kalishanti! This is her fabulous entry!

Quote:


> *What is Mothering?*
> 
> An art, a haven, breathe of fresh air, a sigh of relief
> Over six years, through four pregnancies, three moves, career changes, endless cloth diapers, hours upon of hours upon years of breastfeeding.
> ...


Thank you all, once again.


----------

